# Goodbye Sweet Rocket (non-GSD)



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

My sweet baby Rocket came to us 6 1/2 years ago when he was just a kitten that had been dumped in our apartment complex. Flea infested, wormy, and matted I watched for about a week as he cried under cars at night, played on the apartment stairs, and sat in the tree in front of my apartment. He never would get close to me. 

After another week I realized he had been dumped, so I started leaving cat food on the stairwell. It was a cold November that year and he was just a baby stranded in a strange place. 

I was a single mom barely making it. I had one cat and DID NOT want another one as it was hard enough making ends meet. I finally earned his trust and brought him into the apartment so he could stay warm while I found him a home. I scrounged up some money and de-flead him, wormed him and had him checked out by the vet.

As the days went by my intensity to find him a new home continued. I still DID NOT want another cat. 

After introducing him to several friends whom were interested it seemed there was always something that kept them from taking him. 

So off to the humane society he was going to go. He was young and sweet so I knew he was adoptable. I couldn't afford another cat! 

The humane society day never came though. He was a sweet cat. Loved to cuddle, kissed, and kneaded your chest when he was on it. He was just a baby and managed to worm his way into my heart. My son (who was 5 at the time) fell in love with little Rocket (named him too lol), and I didn't have the heart to take them away from each other. I would figure out how to financially take care of another cat somehow. 

Soooo...in short, I officially HAD ANOTHER CAT! 

Six years ago seems like a long time, but so short when you lose a friend.

Three days ago Rocket escaped out a torn screen in the house that I didn't know existed. I was cleaning house and saw him sitting out on the deck and he looked so comfortable so I thought I'll grab him and bring him in after I fold those clothes. Then he was still sitting there basking and I said I'd grab him whenver I'm done mopping. He didn't look like he was going anywhere and for the most part has always been afraid of outside and never wanted to go any further than the back door. 

When I finally went to go get him he was gone. I called him for about 30 minutes and would keep checking back on him to see if he came back to the door yet. I thought he was under the deck.

The last time I went out to check for him I heard something scurry in the corner of the yard and then over the fence he went into my neighbor's yard who's 80 lb. cat killing dog was outside. In an instant the dog grabbed him. 

I screamed at the dog, then ran through the house into the front yard and into their backyard. Looking back I don't know what I would have done if I had actually approached this dog with my cat in his mouth, but right at that time the teenage daughter of the house came out, yelled at the dog and he released Rocket.

I grabbed him and took him to our front yard to assess him. He was alive but in shock. He did have a large external injury that we won't go into, but I knew his fate was sealed when I saw it. He lasted about 20 minutes after the attack and took his last breath in the car on the way to the vet in my arms. 

I miss him so much. I feel this overwhelming guilt that if I would have just grabbed him when I first saw him out there this never would have happened. I wish I would have never saw or heard him getting attacked by that dog. I wish so badly I could go back to that day and save him. He had so much life left to live. 

This is the first pet that I've lost. I cry everynight and hold his collar. I try to remember the funny things he did, but it only brings out more tears. I try to forget what he looked like that night he died, but it just keeps creeping up on me. I hope it gets easier with time. Most things do. 

Here's the last picture I took of my little fuzzbutt. I miss him sooo much.








[/img]


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so so sorry this happened. Brought tears to my eyes.
Rocket was a lovely kitty and it was good of you to adopt him. He will be waiting for you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lisa,

I cannot believe this happened. How devastating. I am so sorry. I hope you will be able to cherish his memories and let go of the trauma of his death. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Lisa, 
I am so sorry. What a devistating loss for you. Please try to remember him as he is in this picture.
Nina


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Life is full of 'what ifs' and 'I should haves' You thought Rocket was happy basking on the deck and you couldn't predict what would happen.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I know too well the feeling of guilt and remorse that can come with loosing a pet.
A nice day for basking in the sun was your only intention, not the harm that was waiting.
I only hope you can begin to focus on the years of happiness you had, instead of the one moment of death.
My heart truly goes out to you at this time. RIP Rocket


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. It really means a lot. I'm not surrounded by many animal lovers in my real world life and it's become painfully obvious how few understand that the loss of a pet can be as great or even greater than the loss of a person. For some of us anyways.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry that this happened as it causes the "what ifs". But then again Rocket enjoyed his bask in the sun and had a wonderful 6.5 years with you that he otherwise would not have had without you. Somtimes destiny is cruel but you delayed it for many years.

RIP Rocket.







You will always be loved!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your adorable little baby! Your story made me cry and give my babies a hug. When I lost my Secret and Bare (within a week of each other) I took 3 days off of work cause I could not stop crying. Some people don't understand but there are others (the ones with beating hearts) that feel your loss. 

I am sending you big hugs.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Lisa,
















I am devastated for you, just devastated! Your post has me in tears.









I am so sorry you are going through this and had to lose rocket in such a horrific way.









Please don't blame yourself. You didn't know. Try and remember, you saved Rocket as a kitten and gave him a wonderful caring home with lots of Love, he probably would not of gotten if you hadn't cared so much those 6 and a half years ago.

Rocket will always live on in your heart with the special memories you made with him.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for your kind words.

I've been giving my babies extra love too. I feel like I often ignored Rocket. He was sooooo needy and seemed to always be jumping on me when I was busy doing something else. Of course I gave him love but he wanted it ALL THE TIME! From this tradgedy I've learned that when they ask for love they get it, no matter what I'm doing. I think we take our pets and even family for granted sometimes thinking they will always be there. No longer will I do that and I had to learn it the hard way. 

RIP my sweet sweet boy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a sad story, I'm so sorry for your loss. Rocket was a beautiful kitty and so lucky that you came into his life.








Rest in Peace Rocket.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

You gave rocket the gift of over 6 wonderful years he would not have had without you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Lisa, I am so sorry







That is just a terrible story and I am so sorry for your tragedy







You gave that cat a great home and loved him...that is all they ever wish for....try not to focus on the times you pushed him out of the way....he knew you were just busy. I think we all do that when we lose a furkid....we get angry at ourselves and remember those times we were annoyed at them or didn't have time....but they never remember those moments...they remember the kisses and scritches....and the kindness.

Hugs
Cherri


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSDLisa, I am so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Cherri for that.









And thank you everyone again for your kind words. At times I feel like I've accepted it and my husband and I actually laughed about some of his crazy antics today for the first time, but then I see a picture, or look at one of his favorite spots and it's empty, and I don't feel like laughing anymore, and want to cry. 

His remains should be back from the vet this week. I'm ready to bring him home. I'm just not sure what to do with him yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Very sorry indeed to hear of this, Lisa. I lost my Karl unexpectedly and blamed myself too for his death. You shouldn't though. You gave Rocket a very great deal and all you wished for him was the best there was. How terrible it is to have seen it happen. I know how hard it is to get the images out of your mind. What worked for me was thinking of other days and summoning up those images every time the sad ones came. It will take some time to deal with.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry Lisa. I can't imagine the pain you're going through especially seeing the attack. I can only say what others have, don't fault yourself, you obviously gave Rocket a wonderful life.  

I remember as a child I had found a litter of abandoned kittens in a ditch and had gone inside to make a spot to bring them in out of the heat until we could take them to the shelter later that day. When I came outside to get them there was a dog in the front yard (someone's dog from down the street, they always let him roam). He had one of the kittens in his mouth, and it was already dead. It wasn't even my cat and that image still just haunts me, I hate it. I know it's hard to forget those things, I can't imagine your situation. 

Just think of them running around the house chasing things. Laying in the sun coming through the windows. Rubbing against your legs while you're cooking dinners. Those are the things I remember about TyTy, and they keep me smiling everyday.


----------

